# 240's the next civic?



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

its been coming...we all see it coming whether we want to or not, but the 240(or any RWD car that "can drift"...i've seen more RX-7's pop up and go on sale for more than they should) might just become another civic...if this happens, we all can benifit from the parts availability that will come with it...but we all know for a fact that if it does become the next civic for these "kids" to drift with, more 240's will be in the junkyards...eventually they will be rare cars, but not for a while...we all love our 240's and dont want it, but what can we do?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

This question has arisen on several boards I frequent, and my response is the same:

There are both negative and postive connotations to this comment, the prevalent negative one referring to the rice that has characterized many cars in the civic tuner movement. To this, I would respond that rice will be part of any low-cost import project car, (mostly) regardless of brand. The more someone will pay for a car to start with, the less likely they are to rice it up.

If "the new Civic" analogy refers to the fact that everyone is hunting for 240's now to modify them, then I would agree a little more. But this should hardly be viewed as a bad thing IMO.

I think a lot of 240 people get upset when this analogy is used because they feel that their hard work is being equated to a Civic with Altezza tails, neon spray nozzles, and GT-style wing, with no effective performance upgrades.

Any thoughts?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

they whole rice thing is what gets me. I have seen a few more 240s with GT wings slammed and ghettofied ka24's around latley. Im gonna snag some pics next time i see em, there is one at work a red fast back with a gt style wing stickers inside the car and a coffe can exhaust. 

still hav yet to see any alttea tails on em, wich is good but i do see the stupid 4 foot long rear bumpers around.

We can partly thank NFSU for this:

















and you will probally see more of these around:









anyways my take on this is:
its bound to happen when only crap is availble for cheap.

so just make your car nicer than the rice and rip the shit out the ricers when you can.

(some of you may think those NFSU pics are nice, well i dont, i hate cars like that)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i guess when more end up in the junkyards, that will mean cheaper spare parts for us and there will be greater parts ability(god save us from altezzas). we just need to endure the fad.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't really care. the 240 is a piece of junk just like a civic. i don't care if people start wanting them, i'll glady sell them mine. you guys act like your in exclusive clubs... not only will ricers drive 240s but old people will to. it's a car get over it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah a 300ZX is a real car


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

the 240SX is not alone in being the next civic... the impreza and lancer too.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

I hope it becomes the next civic and everyone swaps in the SR or CA and gives me their truck motors for damn near free, becuase who in their right mind would want a KA.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> This question has arisen on several boards I frequent, and my response is the same:
> 
> . To this, I would respond that rice will be part of any low-cost import project car, (mostly) regardless of brand. The more someone will pay for a car to start with, the less likely they are to rice it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## automaton (Jul 14, 2004)

I'd agree, but the 240sx is a far less commonly available platform than the civic. (at least up here in NY state). (unmodded) Civics are on every corner. They aren't at all hard to find, the 240, on the other hand, had much lower producution numbers as well as being out of current production. That, coupled with the "drift craze" that has bumped prices up all over and you have a much less accessable platform in the 240sx.

I actually think it would be a good thing to have a little more aftermarket support. Coming from a Subaru WRX I have to say, it's a pain to pay premium prices for common bolt ons ($2000+ sound like a good deal for a decent turbo back exhaust to any of you?.... me either). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah - the improved aftermarket support has to be better for the scene
and from looking at US sites, there are a lot more tuff 240's around than really bad ricey ones


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

whereever ive traveled, ive yet to see a ricey 240sx


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with automaton speaking on the smaller number of 240's up here. I live in western NY so Im not too far from him, and all we see are these lazy assed "renditions" of high performance vehicles with nothing but tacky body work and mundane engine add-ons. The 240SX is a far more respectable vehicle IMO for starters, civics are everywhere, 240's not so much (up here anyway, and thats what counts for me). Theyre harder to find than the Civic and could end up being kinda like muscle cars of the past ie; becoming harder and harder to find in good enough condition to put some real wrench time into, making them more worthwhile and less "rice". Ive never seen a ricey 240 up here, and Id be proud to own a 240 with real power and tasteful body work, to shut the mouths of the assholes who have these idiot civics and integras and think theyre something, untill they meet me and my rocket


----------



## Power Mad (May 24, 2004)

i have a good quote from my VWing that is fun to day to ricers "my lugs nuts require more torque that your civic puts to the ground." and sadly my jetta needs 87 ft lbs. A civic gives 80 ish. Interesting thought.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

one of the sources you can blame for the rice-ification of the 240 is Super Street mag and the other come lately mags that care more about decals and chicks laying on hoods than performance.


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Let me give you my perspective as being new to Nissan, why I decided to get one. First off, a good freind of mine had one when we first started driving, and I loved it, his was automatic, it was just a fun car. I wanted something fun, at that time I had a 89 cutlass ciera, haha, so I decided to get a CRX. I put a few motors in it, SOHC VTEC, DOHC ZC, etc, little things here and there, nitrous, what not.. Got bored with the whole front wheel drive thing, and wanted something rear wheel drive, and always wanted to turbo the CRX. So I figure, hell, I can get a SR swap in a 240sx, and have the best of both worlds. Not really so much into the drifting stuff, as I have never really even watched it. But I do like going in straight lines pretty fast, so thats my main goal. Highway car, etc.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry this is alittle OT but I've been staring at ur name for the last two minutes. Shouldn't it be YamaHondaSan or something like that? Or even R6240CRsX lol... J/p not flaming. But back on topic... If theres a Rice theres a way... Every car can be riced and thnx to APC and super street. As for the next civic... no... We will just loose more 240s cause of drifting accidents IMO, so I dont think they will be too common. unless its the junk yards.


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Sorry this is alittle OT but I've been staring at ur name for the last two minutes. Shouldn't it be YamaHondaSan or something like that? Or even R6240CRsX lol...QUOTE]
> 
> lol Well I am not too creative, and thought this name was clever, lol.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

so...the 240 pretty much wont be riced out considering its not as common and the moajority of 240 owners know how to modify their cars...the rice-minded 240 owners will try to drift, crash, and go back to hondas...this seems like whats gonna happen...i dont mind as long as the aftermarket jumps up on it, all i ask is for more KA parts...


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> so...the 240 pretty much wont be riced out considering its not as common and the moajority of 240 owners know how to modify their cars...the rice-minded 240 owners will try to drift, crash, and go back to hondas...this seems like whats gonna happen...i dont mind as long as the aftermarket jumps up on it, all i ask is for more KA parts...


its true, up in nyc we were at the strip and these knuckle headed ricers were drifting on the street in 240s. needless to say they bashed their cars on their first corner. 

as for 240s becoming a common ricer car(civic) i see it happening rapidly here in florida. :thumbdwn: 240 production has stopped in america and the cars are only gettin older. that makes it a cheap buy. ricers will snatch them up.

hey maybe the 240 will one day get a later model spinoff here in america in a few years as they did the z. i would love 2 see that.:thumbup: seriously doubt it though.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> all i ask is for more KA parts...


x2


----------

